# NVIDIA CUDA Emulator for every PC



## btarunr (Apr 1, 2010)

NVIDIA's CUDA GPU compute API could be making its way to practically every PC, with an NVIDIA GPU in place, or not. A chinese freelance developer has coded a means to get CUDA work as a middleware on OpenCL. This move lets CUDA work on ATI Radeon GPUs that support OpenCL, as well as x86 CPUs, since OpenCL specs allow the API to run on CPUs for development purposes. The implications of these are many:
Letting CUDA-accelerated software such as Badaboom make use of ATI GPUs
Letting PhysX run on ATI GPUs as PhysX middleware uses CUDA for GPU acceleration
Possibly better scaling of PhysX on multi-core CPUs (over OpenCL), as the regular PhysX CPU acceleration is infamous for bad multi-core scaling in performance
The software works as a translation layer, exchanging calls between CUDA and OpenCL or the CPU if OpenCL is not available. It comes in the form of a loader application that injects itself into the executing process. To get PhysX to run, one needs to install older versions of PhysX System Software (version 8.09.04 WHQL being the latest) from its standalone installer (installs PhysX libraries without looking for NVIDIA GPUs).

*DOWNLOAD:* CUDA Emulator Loader


This development could also have its implications on the industry, as not very long ago developers at NGOHQ.com successfully ran PhysX on ATI Radeon GPUs. Something NVIDIA didn't object to, seeing it as an opportunity to propagate PhysX and maybe highlight better performance on GeForce GPUs. AMD cold-shouldered that development and later announced its own plans to develop GPU physics processing with Havoc. The developer wishes to remain anonymous till such legal issues are ironed out. It was originally posted at jishuyi.com.cn, a Chinese techsite, which doesn't seem to be reachable outside of the PRC - probably by China's protective networks. We will shortly publish a comprehensive review of CUDA performance on ATI Radeon GPUs.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 1, 2010)

Nvidia needs to give this guy some sort of an award.  Finally something that makes their silly proprietary idea more like a standard.


----------



## HeroPrinny (Apr 1, 2010)

wait it actually works?


----------



## erocker (Apr 1, 2010)

God bless China.   You get a pop up box with two values. One for the application and the other for a command line.


----------



## Whilhelm (Apr 1, 2010)

So, does this work with 4800 series cards? It's April 1st and I am having a tough time believing that this is true.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 1, 2010)

HeroPrinny said:


> wait it actually works?











seems to work


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 1, 2010)

Whilhelm said:


> So, does this work with 4800 series cards? It's April 1st and I am having a tough time believing that this is true.



Does it support OpenCL? Then yes.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 1, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## punani (Apr 1, 2010)

I almost fell for it


----------



## jaredpace (Apr 1, 2010)

April Fools?


----------



## Whilhelm (Apr 1, 2010)

Gaa! too good to be true


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 1, 2010)

totally fell for it


----------



## cauby (Apr 1, 2010)

April Fool's Day people!LOL!

btw,if you guys wanna get some good laughs,i recommend watching :
http://us.battle.net/matchmaking/index.html

blizzard new battle net matchmaking system!


----------



## human_error (Apr 1, 2010)

pff this must be fake - unlike my genuine pc component downloader thread here - that stuff is 100% legit.

**edit**

wow, suprisingly this is also 100% legit  - thanks for finding and linking one of the most awesome software emulation tools ever guys


----------



## Cleorina (Apr 1, 2010)

How to use it?


----------



## regy13 (Apr 1, 2010)

and it just so happens that this site is not reachable outside PRC...


----------



## Makaveli (Apr 1, 2010)

This has to be fake, NV would sue this guy into the next century!


----------



## HalfAHertz (Apr 1, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> Nvidia needs to give this guy some sort of an award.  Finally something that makes their silly proprietary idea more like a standard.



If it did happen for real, they'd sure reward him with a nice big fat juicy lawsuit for cease and decease any modification of their proprietary code ...


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 1, 2010)

Not an april fools it actually works.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 1, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> This has to be fake, NV would sue this guy into the next century!



NV far from sued the guy who first ran PhysX on ATI. It gave him a job. http://www.techpowerup.com/?65144


----------



## jasper1605 (Apr 1, 2010)

How do the application and command lines work?


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 1, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> How do the application and command lines work?



You just select a physx capable application's .exe.


----------



## xFiniti64 (Apr 1, 2010)

super april trick


----------



## Makaveli (Apr 1, 2010)

btarunr said:


> NV far from sued the guy who first ran PhysX on ATI. It gave him a job. http://www.techpowerup.com/?65144



ahh I remember that lol

I have a feeling they might be alittle more protective over cuda tho


----------



## MikeX (Apr 1, 2010)

I wonder if someday we will move all CPU arc to openCL, everything to run on openCL would be sweet on 500 cores processors.


----------



## wiak (Apr 1, 2010)

it worked for me, am using HD 3870 and Emulator with PhysX


----------



## meirb111 (Apr 1, 2010)

*How Do I Use It With Coreavc?*

How Do I Use It To Enable Cuda On Coreavc?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2010)

This program is so super easy to use!!!!


----------



## meirb111 (Apr 1, 2010)

When You Use It It Says Error  And Then Aprils Fools Day


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Apr 1, 2010)

*one for the nvidia fans out there*

*NVIDIA's Fermi finds a new use*


Today our moles were hard at work. They have uncovered a couple of rumors for you to gobble up with your chocolate bunnies and peeps. The first concerns our old friends at NVIDIA. The rumor here is that they have decided to take Fermi GPU's that do not pass QA at any acceptable speeds and resell them to Matel for their new model of Easy Bake Oven. 

read the rest here


----------



## mdm-adph (Apr 1, 2010)

btarunr said:


> NV far from sued the guy who first ran PhysX on ATI. It gave him a job. http://www.techpowerup.com/?65144



...and then turned around and made PhysX not work anymore if it detected an ATI card in your system.

Great guys, those Nvidia executives.


----------



## Assimilator (Apr 1, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100401/Capture630.jpg http://img.techpowerup.org/100401/Capture631.jpg
> seems to work



W1zz I think you need to update your system specs on the forums... last time I checked an E6600 doesn't have 4 cores. ;p

I don't have an ATI card so I can't test this, but my 9800 GX2 gets around 375 MHash/sec for each core at worst, which is quite a lot more than what your higher-clocked and higher-specced 5870 is getting. So evidently there's quite a performance hit running on ATI; could you post your performance using the BarsWF ATI/Brook executable so we can see exactly how much of a hit?


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 1, 2010)

HOT damn i love this app...its the greatest! Thank you


----------



## r9 (Apr 1, 2010)

Does this means it could run physx. Is it going to accelerate metro 2033 on ati radeon card ?


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 1, 2010)

r9 said:


> Does this means it could run physx. Is it going to accelerate metro 2033 on ati radeon card ?



YES its so easy a caveman can do it!


----------



## mikek75 (Apr 1, 2010)

You wankers! Jokes on you after noon....


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 1, 2010)

r9 said:


> Does this means it could run physx. Is it going to accelerate metro 2033 on ati radeon card ?



Yep metro was the first app i tried out. Works flawlessly.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Makaveli said:


> ahh I remember that lol
> 
> I have a feeling they might be alittle more protective over cuda tho



Actually, the one thing stopping them was ATi's unwillingness to add CUDA support to their drivers.  NVidia actually wanted CUDA to run on ATi hardware, and this might just be the key!

I'd be more likely for ATi to sue and get all hot under the collar than nVidia at this news...



mdm-adph said:


> ...and then turned around and made PhysX not work anymore if it detected an ATI card in your system.
> 
> Great guys, those Nvidia executives.



Yep, they did it as a direct response to ATi's unwillingness to do basic things to help and threats of lawsuits for hacking their drivers.

Of course all the people that went on about how PhysX sucked anyway and ATi users didn't want it or need it when the hack was released, were also the same people that bitched and moaned when nVidia locked it completely with ATi hardware present...hey weren't you one of those people...


----------



## Hawkster13 (Apr 1, 2010)

Dang it does work! Wow, AWESOME!

I thought for sure it was an April Fool's Joke, I was dead wrong


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 1, 2010)

leonmbj said:


> It's A Fuking Asshole Fake
> 
> 1° April



Maybe your doing something wrong ?


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 1, 2010)

leonmbj said:


> It's A Fuking Asshole Fake
> 
> 1° April



Awwwwno sense of a good April 1st day?


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 1, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> Awwwwno sense of a good April 1st day?



shh try keep up the facade people


----------



## leonmbj (Apr 1, 2010)

this asked me 3 times if I shore to emulate, then a message about 1° april


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 1, 2010)

leonmbj said:


> this asked me 3 times if I shore to emulate, then a message about 1° april



Yes that was the joke  We all fell for it and played along enjoy your day.


----------



## mdm-adph (Apr 1, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Of course all the people that went on about how PhysX sucked anyway and ATi users didn't want it or need it when the hack was released, were also the same people that bitched and moaned when nVidia locked it completely with ATi hardware present...hey weren't you one of those people...



Nope, but I'll still defend the rights of any deluded consumers who think they need it.


----------



## nascasho (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh god, I can't tell if it's real or not!!

...nvm... I hate my life.


----------



## Meep (Apr 1, 2010)

Does this work with ATI 10.3 drivers or just 9.12 Wizzard?

Yes you guys are so funny though.  Next time you should link to a virus instead that would be even more funny.

I love the bit where you tell people they need to uninstall Physx and go to another version.  Good way to waste peoples time!


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 1, 2010)

Meep said:


> Does this work with ATI 10.3 drivers or just 9.12 Wizzard?
> 
> Yes you guys are so funny though.  Next time you should link to a virus instead that would be even more funny.
> 
> I love the bit where you tell people they need to uninstall Physx and go to another version.  Good way to waste peoples time!



Lighten up if you read the comments you'd know. I did the same thinking holy shit this is amazing then I was like shit


----------



## wahdangun (Apr 1, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100401/Capture630.jpg http://img.techpowerup.org/100401/Capture631.jpg
> seems to work



 wow can't imagine someone can make something like this, it's totally rocks 


and for you who doubt it, don't fell for it, it's actually work, and ignore what other said(just because it's 1 April it doesn't mean this was fake) , just try it, you won't regret it


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 1, 2010)

mdm-adph said:


> Nope, but I'll still defend the rights of any deluded consumers who think they need it.



Actually, I agree to an extent. PhysX is pointless, I put a 9600GT in my machine to play Batman:AA, then removed it and haven't cares since.  Batman:AA is about the only game that PhysX really is noticeably in, and really make the game better and more fun, though the game was still very fun without it.  I had the luxury of having the 9600GT sitting around to allow me to use PhysX, but I wouldn't recommend anyone run out to the store and spend any money solely to get PhysX or even consider it when buying a card.


----------



## leonmbj (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 1, 2010)

BOWAHAHA, that's was very funny and romantic idea


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 1, 2010)

lol good one TPU. I'm sad now.


----------



## FlclAdam12 (Apr 1, 2010)

hahaha, best joke all day.


----------



## REVHEAD (Apr 1, 2010)

Why anyone would want to run Physx, the tech is bad and I wouldnt throw money at it either, like buying a dedicated physx card, Havok is superiour to Physx in every shape way and form.

 Physx had promise in the early days until Nvidia got involved.


----------



## shevanel (Apr 1, 2010)

i installed this program and now my video card will only run in super low resolution as if i dont have a gpu

how in the hell do i uninstall this i dont even see the ap in contorl panel for uninstall?

this really pisses me off!


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 1, 2010)

shevanel said:


> i installed this program and now my video card will only run in super low resolution as if i dont have a gpu
> 
> how in the hell do i uninstall this i dont even see the ap in contorl panel for uninstall?
> 
> this really pisses me off!



It doesn't install. It's like GPU-Z, it doesn't even do anything except say april fools.


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 1, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> It doesn't install. It's like GPU-Z, it doesn't even do anything except say april fools.



Bawamo now you've been had bwahaha


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 1, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> Bawamo now you've been had bwahaha



I was had on the first page


----------



## shevanel (Apr 2, 2010)

gotcha


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 2, 2010)

shevanel said:


> gotcha



oh you


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 2, 2010)

Was about to report to my boss that you illegally publicly announced a premature software in the makings.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 2, 2010)

REVHEAD said:


> Havok is superiour to Physx in every shape way and form.



PhysX is actually far more capable as a physics platform, the tech demos prove that.  The problem that made PhysX so poorly used and implemented was that it didn't run on ATi hardware.  Havok on the other hand works on pretty much any computer, so it is actually used by developers for more than just basic eye candy.


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 2, 2010)

Not sure I got the right download . . . says something in (what appears to be) arrabic.  The only ENG I can read is *Havok* then a mathematical operator *>* and the word *PhysX*.

So, what, if you have Havok installed this won't work right?


----------



## pr@$r1g (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey its April fool tweet  



















U can never run a CUDA on STREAM


----------



## roast (Apr 2, 2010)

:shadedshu

I only saw the headline of the post and immediatly sent the link to a friend. Poor guy.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2010)

bah, its late on the 2nd here so i thought this wasnt a joke


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Apr 2, 2010)

REVHEAD said:


> Why anyone would want to run Physx, the tech is bad and I wouldnt throw money at it either, like buying a dedicated physx card, Havok is superiour to Physx in every shape way and form.
> 
> Physx had promise in the early days until Nvidia got involved.


Havok does not have hardware accelleration. Physix has both software and hardware accelleration. Its basically just a middleware for rendering. Just like fastree or other rendering engines. Only difference is Physx can use a dedicated hardware for calculating. There are plenty of other Physics middleware out there. Heck, some even opt not to use middleware and come up in house with their own engine and hardcode it in their app.


----------



## shevanel (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't understand why Nvidia keeps something so unimpressive under lock and key.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 2, 2010)

They don't. But nobody still wants to tie it to a single GPU, thus the whole 15 games that use the actual GPU rendered Physx.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 2, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> It doesn't install. It's like GPU-Z, it doesn't even do anything except say april fools.



Then explain the file size to me, if only you knew what it did.


----------



## TAViX (Apr 2, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> It doesn't install. It's like GPU-Z, it doesn't even do anything except say april fools.



You've got Punked!!!!


----------



## filip007 (Apr 2, 2010)

Omega drivers are coming back maybe we still got the chance...
http://www.omegadrivers.net/

Lets some smarty pants reverse this lock down Cuda and process with CL, Stream or Compute...game developers should know if this can be done pronto!


----------



## HalfAHertz (Apr 2, 2010)

pr@$r1g said:


> Hey its April fool tweet
> 
> http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/2233/cud1.jpg
> 
> ...



Yes you can with the power of paddles!


----------



## DaveK (Apr 2, 2010)

April fools day sucks, I haven't even seen one good joke.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 2, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Then explain the file size to me, if only you knew what it did.



What did I miss


----------



## Dwarden (Apr 2, 2010)

some shady chinese executable on april fools day ...

man what an awesome opportunity to expand botnet ...

in other words:
i would be extremely dissapointed this binary turns out to not be trojan ....


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 2, 2010)

Dwarden said:


> some shady chinese executable on april fools day ...
> 
> man what an awesome opportunity to expand botnet ...
> 
> ...



it's not a trojan, here is the source code:



Spoiler





```
// CUDALoader_April01Dlg.cpp : implementation file
//

#include "stdafx.h"
#include "CUDALoader_April01.h"
#include "CUDALoader_April01Dlg.h"

#ifdef _DEBUG
#define new DEBUG_NEW
#endif


// CCUDALoader_April01Dlg dialog




CCUDALoader_April01Dlg::CCUDALoader_April01Dlg(CWnd* pParent /*=NULL*/)
	: CDialog(CCUDALoader_April01Dlg::IDD, pParent)
{
	m_hIcon = AfxGetApp()->LoadIcon(IDR_MAINFRAME);
}

void CCUDALoader_April01Dlg::DoDataExchange(CDataExchange* pDX)
{
	CDialog::DoDataExchange(pDX);
	DDX_Control(pDX, IDC_EDIT1, m_exe);
}

BEGIN_MESSAGE_MAP(CCUDALoader_April01Dlg, CDialog)
	ON_WM_PAINT()
	ON_WM_QUERYDRAGICON()
	//}}AFX_MSG_MAP
	ON_BN_CLICKED(IDOK, &CCUDALoader_April01Dlg::OnBnClickedOk)
	ON_BN_CLICKED(IDC_BUTTON1, &CCUDALoader_April01Dlg::OnBnClickedButton1)
END_MESSAGE_MAP()


// CCUDALoader_April01Dlg message handlers

BOOL CCUDALoader_April01Dlg::OnInitDialog()
{
	CDialog::OnInitDialog();

	// Set the icon for this dialog.  The framework does this automatically
	//  when the application's main window is not a dialog
	SetIcon(m_hIcon, TRUE);			// Set big icon
	SetIcon(m_hIcon, FALSE);		// Set small icon

	// TODO: Add extra initialization here

	return TRUE;  // return TRUE  unless you set the focus to a control
}

// If you add a minimize button to your dialog, you will need the code below
//  to draw the icon.  For MFC applications using the document/view model,
//  this is automatically done for you by the framework.

void CCUDALoader_April01Dlg::OnPaint()
{
	if (IsIconic())
	{
		CPaintDC dc(this); // device context for painting

		SendMessage(WM_ICONERASEBKGND, reinterpret_cast<WPARAM>(dc.GetSafeHdc()), 0);

		// Center icon in client rectangle
		int cxIcon = GetSystemMetrics(SM_CXICON);
		int cyIcon = GetSystemMetrics(SM_CYICON);
		CRect rect;
		GetClientRect(&rect);
		int x = (rect.Width() - cxIcon + 1) / 2;
		int y = (rect.Height() - cyIcon + 1) / 2;

		// Draw the icon
		dc.DrawIcon(x, y, m_hIcon);
	}
	else
	{
		CDialog::OnPaint();
	}
}

// The system calls this function to obtain the cursor to display while the user drags
//  the minimized window.
HCURSOR CCUDALoader_April01Dlg::OnQueryDragIcon()
{
	return static_cast<HCURSOR>(m_hIcon);
}


void CCUDALoader_April01Dlg::OnBnClickedOk()
{
	if (AfxMessageBox(_T("Please confirm you want to load CUDA emulator for OpenCL."), MB_ICONQUESTION|MB_OKCANCEL)==IDCANCEL)
		PostQuitMessage(0);
	else
		if (AfxMessageBox(_T("Are you sure to load CUDA emulator for OpenCL?"), MB_ICONQUESTION|MB_YESNO)==IDNO)
			PostQuitMessage(0);
		else
			if (AfxMessageBox(_T("CUDA OpenCL emulator requires your confirmation to proceed."), MB_ICONWARNING|MB_OKCANCEL)==IDCANCEL)
				PostQuitMessage(0);
			else
			{
				AfxMessageBox(_T("Thank you, please wait a moment..."), MB_ICONINFORMATION|MB_OK);
				Sleep(10000);
again:
				int res=AfxMessageBox(_T("CUDA for OpenCL encountered a compatibility issue."), MB_ICONERROR|MB_ABORTRETRYIGNORE);
				if (res==IDABORT)
				{
					PostQuitMessage(0);
				}
				if (res==IDRETRY)
					goto again;
				AfxMessageBox(_T("What if I don't want to?"), MB_OK);
				AfxMessageBox(_T("April Fool!\n\nfrom www.techpowerup.com."), MB_OK);
			}
			
			PostQuitMessage(0);
}

void CCUDALoader_April01Dlg::OnBnClickedButton1()
{
	CFileDialog o(FALSE,_T("bin"),NULL,OFN_ENABLESIZING|OFN_FILEMUSTEXIST,_T("Executable Files (*.exe)|*.exe||"));
	if (o.DoModal() == IDOK)
	{
		m_exe.SetWindowText(o.GetPathName());
	}
}
```


----------



## soldier242 (Apr 2, 2010)

best app evar ... lol i believed it was true


----------



## HalfAHertz (Apr 2, 2010)

Help! I was trying to calculate the numper pi with the power of CUDA and a 486 cpu but got stuck in an infinite loop at the millionth number. W1z your program is stuck at the number 1337 and doesn't want to budge!


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 5, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Havok does not have hardware accelleration.



so what does it run on then thin air and sunshine  

Havok = CPU acceleration 
PhysX = GPU or CPU acceleration


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> so what does it run on then thin air and sunshine
> 
> Havok = CPU acceleration
> PhysX = GPU or CPU acceleration



you cant call something CPU accelerated. You're possibly too young to recall the era before hardware 3D, but the entire point of calling something hardware accelerated is when DEDICATED hardware exists for JUST the purpose of running the code, and relieving that stress from the CPU.

To say it in brief: CPU is software, and NOT accelerated.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 5, 2010)

some how I don't think I'm too young at 41 yrs old 

so your saying a program that is written to take advantage of the processing power of a modern CPU is not hardware accelerated


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> some how I don't think I'm too young at 41 yrs old
> 
> so your saying a program that is written to take advantage of the processing power of a modern CPU is not hardware accelerated



exactly. hardware accelerated is when dedicated hardware is used to accelerate it BEYOND software on a CPU.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 5, 2010)

sorry but your thinking of acceleration is wrong 

a program that's written that calls for only integer and or float processing is purely software 
a program that's written that calls for the use of SSE or 3dnow processing is now accelerated beyond simple int\float processing  (the days of 286, 386, 486)

take for example video conversion say .MOV to .AVI it'll take much longer if not using the likes of MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3 to Accelerate the process on the CPU

and not all hardware designed to relieve a CPU of some or all of the work makes what it does hardware accelerated


----------



## ET3D (Apr 6, 2010)

Mussels, looks like Athlonite is actually too old, and he still remembers the days when you bought a floating point coprocessor to accelerate floating point. Athlonite, things have moved forward since then. SSE and 3DNow are over 10 years old. They're a standard part of the CPU. Ten years from now, when all CPU's will have GPU-like stuff on them, it will also be silly to call that acceleration.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Apr 6, 2010)

Umm I'm with mussels on this one too...even tho when we defined graphics rendered as software or hardware accelerated(like pre nvidia days, I remembered that i had to play most 3d games in software mode on my savage 3d), we didn't have anything fancy like sse1,2,3 mmx or 3dnow


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 6, 2010)

savage3d haha lol try s3virge with 4MB and the add a vodoo2 for real 3d and yes i can remembe using an math co pro


----------



## ET3D (Apr 6, 2010)

ViRGE, pah! That was for pussies. It gave you all that texturing stuff. Now the Matrox Millenium was a real man's card. We had to get up a 5am to draw the pixels by hand if we wanted any texturing. Then the yungins got that newfangled Matrox Mistake, and they had the job easy, just having to wash the monitor to blur them samples on account of not having the bi-linear stuff that you ViRGE spoiled brats took for granted.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 6, 2010)

well i did used to own an ISA trident with 256KB then i went to an 1MB jobbie


----------



## overclocking101 (May 27, 2010)

this would be sweet if it were ctually true, I think if someone actually tried to do it they would eventually find a way to make it work.


----------

